# bud kahn plans



## mshaffer (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all,
i have a set of plans for a scale dragline crane I bought some years ago. I know this is not an ic engine project, but is a model none the less. I was wondering if anyone had purchased any of the other plans that this Bud Kahn had developed or if any of them are still available. All of my searches have come up empty.
thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome. We build all kinds of stuff here. I have no information on Bud's plans. Does he have a web site?


----------



## Kermit (Sep 27, 2009)

It is seldom I can't find at least a mention of something on Google.

This is one of those seldom times... You must provide more info in this case, the world wide web doesn't have a clue what you are talking about. ;D


And welcome to the forums 

Kermit


----------



## mshaffer (Oct 7, 2009)

the plans were from the early 80's and i think the gentleman was pretty far along in life. i have searched and also came up with zip. I think the guy may have passed along and nobody picked up where he left off. that's just my two cents worth.
thanks
Mike


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Mike,
Probably not the man your after, but may be of interest to look at if you have not already seen this.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/JBrown.htm

Cheers
phil


----------



## mklotz (Oct 8, 2009)

I have his "catalogue" (really just a couple of pages) from ages ago.

Here is the contact information from that document:

Bud Kahn Models
1309 Avon Allen Road
Mt. Vernon, WA 98273

Phone: 1-206-424-3889

Hope this helps.


----------



## ritztoys (Oct 29, 2009)

mshaffer  said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> i have a set of plans for a scale dragline crane I bought some years ago. I know this is not an ic engine project, but is a model none the less. I was wondering if anyone had purchased any of the other plans that this Bud Kahn had developed or if any of them are still available. All of my searches have come up empty.
> thanks in advance
> Mike


Hello Mike, I stumbled across this website and want to respond to your question(s)
I purchased that very set of plans and built that model (almost completed, need to build about 110 tracks to finish, I lost the use of a Mill I was using to complete this model.) 
He also designed a very simple "Cat" bulldozer, and a second crane; A Lampson 1500 ton Transi-lift Crane, a Gantry Crane, and a "gravity powered" sand dumping car.
I do have these drawings, if they are still where I put them!
Steve
PS. If anyone is interested I could use some help in finishing the tracks to finish this model, thanks.


----------



## Wheat47 (Mar 18, 2022)

mshaffer said:


> Hi all,
> i have a set of plans for a scale dragline crane I bought some years ago. I know this is not an ic engine project, but is a model none the less. I was wondering if anyone had purchased any of the other plans that this Bud Kahn had developed or if any of them are still available. All of my searches have come up empty.
> thanks in advance
> Mike
> ...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 19, 2022)

Would this be him?









						GERALD KAHN Obituary (1926 - 2014) - Burlington, WA - Skagit Valley Herald
					

View GERALD LEE "BUD" KAHN's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



					www.legacy.com
				





"His passion was building to scale, remote controlled model crawler tractors, cranes and air engines. He was a member of the Early Days Gas Engine & Tractor Association for 10 years. While he wasn't working on his models, he was able to travel the country in a motorhome with his wife, and take multiple trips to Europe."


----------



## Motorpurrr (Aug 17, 2022)

Guys, I see this is a very old thread. I went to the auction that had much of Bud’s cranes, tools and things. All we got was some plans. I was going to put them on Ebay at some point, then we moved. Now looking thru them, they seem to be templates to make copies for people to order. They dont make sense to me. Sadly some were ruined by mold. I wouldn’t mind sending the pile that is still nice to someone if they would appreciate them. Thank you


----------



## Wheat47 (Aug 17, 2022)

Motorpurrr said:


> Guys, I see this is a very old thread. I went to the auction that had much of Bud’s cranes, tools and things. All we got was some plans. I was going to put them on Ebay at some point, then we moved. Now looking thru them, they seem to be templates to make copies for people to order. They dont make sense to me. Sadly some were ruined by mold. I wouldn’t mind sending the pile that is still nice to someone if they would appreciate them. Thank you


I would be very interested in the plans. Could you email me a pic or 3 to see if they are the ones I’m looking for.   My email is:  [email protected]
I’m out of town right now but I’ll be to my home computer tomorrow afternoon.   I bought a set of his crane plans years ago but misplaced them.  I’m finally at place in my life where I can and of course I can’t find the plans!!!  If others are interested I would be interested in seeing if I could them copied for others to use.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Wheat47 (Aug 17, 2022)

ritztoys said:


> Hello Mike, I stumbled across this website and want to respond to your question(s)
> I purchased that very set of plans and built that model (almost completed, need to build about 110 tracks to finish, I lost the use of a Mill I was using to complete this model.)
> He also designed a very simple "Cat" bulldozer, and a second crane; A Lampson 1500 ton Transi-lift Crane, a Gantry Crane, and a "gravity powered" sand dumping car.
> I do have these drawings, if they are still where I put them!
> ...


Did you ever get the pieces for your tracks completed??  I might be able to help you.   Also would it be possible to get a copy from your plans??  You can best reach me at:  [email protected] montana.net
I’m out of town today but I’ll be at my home computer tomorrow.  Much easier than my phone with the small screen!!
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Motorpurrr (Aug 17, 2022)

Wheat47 said:


> I would be very interested in the plans. Could you email me a pic or 3 to see if they are the ones I’m looking for.   My email is:  [email protected]
> I’m out of town right now but I’ll be to my home computer tomorrow afternoon.   I bought a set of his crane plans years ago but misplaced them.  I’m finally at place in my life where I can and of course I can’t find the plans!!!  If others are interested I would be interested in seeing if I could them copied for others to





Wheat47 said:


> I would be very interested in the plans. Could you email me a pic or 3 to see if they are the ones I’m looking for.   My email is:  [email protected]
> I’m out of town right now but I’ll be to my home computer tomorrow afternoon.   I bought a set of his crane plans years ago but misplaced them.  I’m finally at place in my life where I can and of course I can’t find the plans!!!  If others are interested I would be interested in seeing if I could them copied for others to use.
> Thanks
> Jon


Awesome. I will get up pics later tonight after I get back home. Thank you


----------



## Motorpurrr (Aug 17, 2022)

Here’s a few. Some are in pensil, drafts. Many are xerox or a mix. L


----------



## olympic (Aug 18, 2022)

Motorpurr, I too am interested. You can PM me about it. I have started an Erie B model, but have no drawings and could could use anything that might help.

Wheat47, perhaps we could share if you get them.


----------



## Motorpurrr (Aug 18, 2022)

olympic said:


> Motorpurr, I too am interested. You can PM me about it. I have started an Erie B model, but have no drawings and could could use anything that might help.
> 
> Wheat47, perhaps we could share if you get them.


Hi! I am going to send them all to Jon as he was first. They are not in order. So hopefully he can get them sorted and patched up, and share with you all. Thank you all so much


----------



## olympic (Aug 19, 2022)

Motorpurrr said:


> Hi! I am going to send them all to Jon as he was first. They are not in order. So hopefully he can get them sorted and patched up, and share with you all. Thank you all so much


I'll get in touch with Jon.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2022)

olympic said:


> I'll get in touch with Jon.


Jon and I are in touch. We should both be able to benefit from your generous offer, Motorpurr. Many thanks!


----------



## Wheat47 (Aug 20, 2022)

olympic said:


> Motorpurr, I too am interested. You can PM me about it. I have started an Erie B model, but have no drawings and could could use anything that might help.
> 
> Wheat47, perhaps we could share if you get them.


Yes, I'll be sure to keep you in mind.  Seems fair to me.
But probably not much gonna happen until October, as I have a number of irons in the fire.
If you don't hear from me, drop me a line to remind me.


Wheat47 said:


> Did you ever get the pieces for your tracks completed??  I might be able to help you.   Also would it be possible to get a copy from your plans??  You can best reach me at:  [email protected] montana.net
> I’m out of town today but I’ll be at my home computer tomorrow.  Much easier than my phone with the small screen!!
> Thanks
> Jon


Could you send me a pic or diagram of the track pieces?  Another member here is needing some track built and I thought 
of the Kahn tracks.


----------

